# My little handful



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Apparently it's too scary to sit up so he laid down instead :lol:


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhh.....at least B's ears are happy heee heee!!! He is such a cutie patootie!! And of course the PERFECT handful


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

He was sleeping and I woke him up so he was probably thinking "what iz zees idziot doing"


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

How old is he ? he's beautiful


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

He's just over a year old, thanks! he's a cutie but he knows it little sod :lol:


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee hee....what about Breloque. Would love to see that wee one love that little face


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

He's joining us in about a week Lori!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Omg....how exciting!! How old is he now. I just love him I thought he was home already:foxes15:



KittyD said:


> He's joining us in about a week Lori!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

He's 2 pounds 12 oz and 6mos, he may end up a bit smaller than B.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I bet your on pins and needles waiting!!! Isn't B still in the 2 lb range. He looks awful teensy to me.



KittyD said:


> He's 2 pounds 12 oz and 6mos, he may end up a bit smaller than B.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

He is BEAUTIFUL Kitty! I love that photo. Perfection!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks Tracy! 
Lori Bijou is actually 3 pounds he fluctuates between 3 pounds-3 pounds 4oz depending on the day, if he's been mooching people food etc.

He is teensy :lol: keep in mind he's a long coat and while he's not super bushy he does look puffier than a short coat, when he's wet he looks like a drowned rat.. ha ha


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I think he looks even smaller, cause his bone structure is very petite



KittyD said:


> Thanks Tracy!
> Lori Bijou is actually 3 pounds he fluctuates between 3 pounds-3 pounds 4oz depending on the day, if he's been mooching people food etc.
> 
> He is teensy :lol: keep in mind he's a long coat and while he's not super bushy he does look puffier than a short coat, when he's wet he looks like a drowned rat.. ha ha


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Little B reminds me so much of Gia's size! Very cute! I just adore him!! :love5:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Him & G weigh about the same too. : )


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

i heart him!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww kitty Bijou is such a wee precious little one! I love him! :love5:


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

WOW! He's so small!!!!!! So handsome too!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

He's a perfect little handful!! So sweet


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

A perfect handful, he is just adorable.....


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

is this the cute toilet bowl chi...?..heheh....ADORABLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i just love him thats a tiny for sure


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

foggy said:


> Aww kitty Bijou is such a wee precious little one! I love him! :love5:


Aww thanks! we Luv him too!



rms3402 said:


> WOW! He's so small!!!!!! So handsome too!!


Thanks!


2Cheese said:


> He's a perfect little handful!! So sweet


He is! lol



Zoey's Mom said:


> A perfect handful, he is just adorable.....


Thanks! he's a lil' brat though, don't let that innocent face fool you! 


N*T*M*4U said:


> is this the cute toilet bowl chi...?..heheh....ADORABLE!!!!!!!!


Indeed! ha ha!



sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi i just love him thats a tiny for sure


Aww thanks!


----------

